# Visual differences, 325 and 328?



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

A friend of mine is dating this new boyfriend, with a 330i. The thing has the BMW OEM bodykit, clears w/blue bulbs, some huge wing, eyelids, you know the type. Looking at the steering wheel, I even noticed that it's non-SP. Step, too. Today I looked carefully at the car, I noticed 16" Type 45's.  Those brakes were way too small to be 330i's. This guy actually changed his badge! :lmao: 

So anyways, how can I tell the difference b/w a 325 and 328? I just read about the 323 and 328 from the reading the E46 Fanatics FAQ, but I can't find anything on the 325 vs. 328. Any help?


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

dont 328's have the chrome trim and 325/23s dont. also the antenna from the rear window on the 323/28s... thats all i can think of


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

eugeneDC/TX said:


> *dont 328's have the chrome trim and 325/23s dont. also the antenna from the rear window on the 323/28s... thats all i can think of *


The antenna...what exactly do you mean?


----------



## palooka666 (Apr 23, 2002)

does he mean the "shark fin"?

or does the 323 have that too?


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

palooka666 said:


> *does he mean the "shark fin"?
> 
> or does the 323 have that too? *


The 323 has the little stubby antenna, too.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Canadian E46s don't come standard with cell prewiring so even 328s can be w/o antenna.

Painted trim bits, chrome window surrounds and chrome grille slats will give it away.

And I'm still working on my E46 Spotter's Guide.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Ah, forget it. With the amount of work he already has done to the exterior, it wouldn't surprise me if he actually retrofitted these differences. Screw it, I'm just going to read the guy's VIN.  

I'll see the car tonight, hopefully it will be bright enough to read the number. I'll fill you guys in on just how much of a poseur he is.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Differences:

1) Trunk lid handle...328s are body colored, 325s are black

2) Chromed trim around windows on 328i, black trims on 325s.

3) Chromed exhaust tip on 328i

4) Chromed kidney grill on 328i

5) Exterior cellphone antennae on 328i, no antenna on 325.

Actually, all the differences between the 328i and the 323i apply to the 325i except for the brake size and wheels..


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *Canadian E46s don't come standard with cell prewiring so even 328s can be w/o antenna.
> 
> Painted trim bits, chrome window surrounds and chrome grille slats will give it away.
> 
> And I'm still working on my E46 Spotter's Guide. *


My car has cell prewiring?  :dunno:

The painted trim would be irrelevant, the entire thing is Titanium Silver. And the chrome bits he could always change out. Hell, this guy has some serious money to waste it seems.

BTW, he *is* trading it in for an M3 next spring. 19 years old BTW.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *Actually, all the differences between the 328i and the 323i apply to the 325i except for the brake size and wheels.. *


The knowledge you guys have truly scares me sometimes. Everytime I think I need help I read a reply like this. Thanks for the help, guys!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *My car has cell prewiring?  :dunno:
> *


Hmm, its always shown up as a $160(?) option when I've looked at the bmw.ca configurator.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *Hmm, its always shown up as a $160(?) option when I've looked at the bmw.ca configurator. *


I wouldn't know, I bought it used anyways. How can I tell if I have it? And if I do, what can I do with it?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *The knowledge you guys have truly scares me sometimes. Everytime I think I need help I read a reply like this. Thanks for the help, guys! *


When you see as many as I do (20-30 a day) you start to notice things.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *When you see as many as I do (20-30 a day) you start to notice things.  *


:yikes: Just the slight of another BMW besides mine and the black X5 4.4 at my school caused a scene. Ghetto fabulous around here. :bigpimp:


----------



## palooka666 (Apr 23, 2002)

(hijack alert) actually i don't feel bad about this now that things seem resovled.... 19 and getting a m3 huh? 

Hack, 
I just retrofitted bi-xenons and i wanted to wire up the hi-beams to be xenon, I wanted to use the smaller 3 pin plug - where do you suppose I could find connectors that would fit the power connectors for the headlights that we all have. I'm looking for the smaller one in particular (say if i wanted to use a proper connector for hte city lights) or in this case the bi-xenon hibeam.

I figured if anyone knew it's you. :thumbup: 

tia


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *I wouldn't know, I bought it used anyways. How can I tell if I have it? And if I do, what can I do with it? *


I think you lose the antenna if you don't have it. The way to tell for sure would be the bundle of wires under the center console. You might be able to find it reaching under the coinholder area if you don't want to take out the console just to look.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *I think you lose the antenna if you don't have it. The way to tell for sure would be the bundle of wires under the center console. You might be able to find it reaching under the coinholder area if you don't want to take out the console just to look. *


And, what can I do with it? Like, will it only work with the BMW phones or can I do something creative with them?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

palooka666 said:


> *(hijack alert) actually i don't feel bad about this now that things seem resovled.... 19 and getting a m3 huh?
> 
> Hack,
> I just retrofitted bi-xenons and i wanted to wire up the hi-beams to be xenon, I wanted to use the smaller 3 pin plug - where do you suppose I could find connectors that would fit the power connectors for the headlights that we all have. I'm looking for the smaller one in particular (say if i wanted to use a proper connector for hte city lights) or in this case the bi-xenon hibeam.
> ...


Don't know...Let me research into the wiring diagram for ya.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *And, what can I do with it? Like, will it only work with the BMW phones or can I do something creative with them? *


Well, most of the bundle goes between there and the back of the car so if you find a need to run wires from the front to the trunk there's a bundle ready for use.

I actually use it for phones:

First phone:










2nd one:


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *Well, most of the bundle goes between there and the back of the car so if you find a need to run wires from the front to the trunk there's a bundle ready for use.
> 
> I actually used it for my phone (the one in the pic is my 2nd one).
> *


I'm sorry for the redundant questions, but what extra stuff would I need to connect, say, a Nokia 3390 in the same manner? What are you getting from it, features-wise? Like, what exactly does it do for you?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *I'm sorry for the redundant questions, but what extra stuff would I need to connect, say, a Nokia 3390 in the same manner? What are you getting from it, features-wise? Like, what exactly does it do for you? *


Well, you'll need a full car kit. I believe Nokia calls em 'Full HF Car Kits' or something. I know there is a nice one with an optional handset for 51/61xx. Compatibility with the car's antenna, speaker, etc. will determine how much usefulness you'll get, though. You will NOT gain the use of the radio phonebook/CallerID display or steering wheel buttons without a BMW CPT6/7/8000 though.

My original install howto


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

The 328 never came with type 45s in the US, 325 and 325 non-SP 16s always have been 45s


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *The 328 never came with type 45s in the US, 325 and 325 non-SP 16s always have been 45s *


Actually didn't some 323 non-SP come with Y spokes?


----------



## palooka666 (Apr 23, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *Don't know...Let me research into the wiring diagram for ya. *


you rule!


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *Actually didn't some 323 non-SP come with Y spokes? *


Ah, forgot the coupe. The 323 coupe had Y spokes standard.

But, AFAIK, non-SP sedan 16s were always 45s...


----------



## bmwlover (Nov 9, 2002)

read the back


----------



## Toast (Jan 9, 2002)

Actually, the differences between US 325/328 and Canandian spec 325/328 are different. So, here's my "observed" list of differences between them (applies to Canadian spec cars only) :

1) 328/325 all have painted trunk handles, "rain gutter"
on the roof, and the little grill on the hood where the windshield washer nozzle is located

2) 328 came with chrome window trim, whereas 325 came with flat black window trim, same as the 323i

3) style 45 (the style 44 seven spoke look-alikes?) came on both the 325 and 328 as standard equipment

4) Xenons are standard on the 325, optional on the 328

5) the airbag on the 2 cars are different. This is true no matter which steering wheel you have (its obvious for the sport wheel, since 328s never came with the round airbag). But for the non-sport 4 spoke wheel, it is also different The "grooves: on the airbag itself is different. On older style wheels (one stage), there's a rounded rectangular shape "groove" surrounding the BMW emblem on the wheel, whereas the newer 2 stage non-sport airbags only has one groove across the airbag horizontally, going through the emblem

6) 328 has chrome kidney grill slats, 325s don't

7) Check whether he has steptronic or not.  If its not steptronic, its definitely a 328

8) under the foglamps there's a long "hole" for air ducts directed to brakes... etc. On the 328 it liiks the same as the 330, but its in black (it has a little mesh grill in the middle, and 2 vertical/horizontal slats on the sides). 325s has the same one from the 320 and 323, there there's only 3 horizontal slats covering up the area (no mesh)

That's all I can think of for now, if I came up with more differences I'll add to this post. :bigpimp:


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Toast said:


> *
> 7) Check whether he has steptronic or not.  If its not steptronic, its definitely a 328
> *


Step came on only one? I'm guessing you meant to say 325.

I always thought Step came on 2000+ models. And yes, it is Step.


----------



## Toast (Jan 9, 2002)

AFAIK, non-step only cam on MY1999 328i's (the first batch), so what I was to say is if its not step, its definitely a 328.


----------

